# Budget VRT Builds What did you spend?



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

Looking for some feedback on how much a budget VRT build would cost

Weather you bought a kit, put your own together, or got it used what did you ending up spending on your budget VRT build?


----------



## kusher_ (Apr 20, 2015)

Mr. Brown Pants said:


> Looking for some feedback on how much a budget VRT build would cost
> 
> Weather you bought a kit, put your own together, or got it used what did you ending up spending on your budget VRT build?


Tried my best to keep prices down and still ended up over $8000 and counting this was for a 24 valve 


Javid.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I'm well over 7k with my build. And I might be off by a thousand 

Sent from my DL718M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

Any valuable lessons learned to pass along?


----------



## kusher_ (Apr 20, 2015)

Mr. Brown Pants said:


> Any valuable lessons learned to pass along?


If you have a 12 valve get eBay kit use as much as you can and buy a good turbo and tune and injectors 


Javid.


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

kusher_ said:


> If you have a 12 valve get eBay kit use as much as you can and buy a good turbo and tune and injectors
> 
> 
> Javid.


I was wondering about those. Yes I know the turbo probably is crap but the rest?


----------



## kusher_ (Apr 20, 2015)

Mr. Brown Pants said:


> I was wondering about those. Yes I know the turbo probably is crap but the rest?


Actually I seen some eBay turbos took some beating before heard the key is get them re balanced 


Javid.


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

Bottom line is you get what you pay for. In all reality VRs are cheap to boost in comparison to other platforms.


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

KTrip said:


> Bottom line is you get what you pay for. In all reality VRs are cheap to boost in comparison to other platforms.


As always there is truth to the you get what you pay for. But not over paying is the key. 

Are VR's cheaper to boost vs. the already boosted 1.8T?


----------



## g60zx (Dec 18, 2001)

In for the ebay kit just replace the turbo. no way in hell you should pay 8k a turbo kit for a car thats worth half that


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

g60zx said:


> In for the ebay kit just replace the turbo. no way in hell you should pay 8k a turbo kit for a car thats worth half that


I totally get a big price tag when dealing with a custom manifold, custom SRI, quality turbo ect. Have to agree with the car begin worth half that... or in some cases under $2000

I'm not looking for that kind of build though. I basically am looking at a down and dirty almost bare minimum to boost a VR. Sure it might not make 600hp but I am fine with 300 - 400hp


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm over 8k in my 24v 3.2/2.8 vrt project and I'm not even done yet... but I did a full rebuild, low comp bottom end with upgraded valvetrain 

A "budget" VRT will still get you over 5k easily.


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> I'm over 8k in my 24v 3.2/2.8 vrt project and I'm not even done yet... but I did a full rebuild, low comp bottom end with upgraded valvetrain
> 
> A "budget" VRT will still get you over 5k easily.


Your build is well simply awesome. I've read your thread and it was one of the ones that made the decision to go from the TDI world to the Forced Induction Gas side. :thumbup:


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

Mr. Brown Pants said:


> As always there is truth to the you get what you pay for. But not over paying is the key.
> 
> Are VR's cheaper to boost vs. the already boosted 1.8T?


I've built a BT 1.8t and while it was fun, it was no where as fun or stout as a VRT. Stock rods won't get you far with a 1.8t.

Plus, we all know the only reason we build a vr is for the sound.


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

KTrip said:


> I've built a BT 1.8t and while it was fun, it was no where as fun or stout as a VRT. Stock rods won't get you far with a 1.8t.
> 
> Plus, we all know the only reason we build a vr is for the sound.


That sound is addicting! One of the best parst of the VR engine


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Mr. Brown Pants said:


> Your build is well simply awesome. I've read your thread and it was one of the ones that made the decision to go from the TDI world to the Forced Induction Gas side.


Thanks man  I can't wait to get her running. 

Are you planning on buying a healthy running engine? If so, just go the HG spacer route for those power goals.


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Thanks man  I can't wait to get her running.
> 
> Are you planning on buying a healthy running engine? If so, just go the HG spacer route for those power goals.


:beer:

I was hoping for something with a healthy engine, but if it needs a rebuild I am good with that too. I am mostly concerned with finding a clean body, hard up here due to rust. 

Need to sell off all the TDI stuff too. New Long block, New turbo's, ect.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

unless you already have some of the expensive stuff sitting in the garage already I'd suggest purchasing a kit. Cheapest way by far I think.


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> unless you already have some of the expensive stuff sitting in the garage already I'd suggest purchasing a kit. Cheapest way by far I think.


I wish I had some of it sitting there... if it was a TDi sure :laugh: All the kits look really good, and most seem really complete. I haven't done a price comparison yet on putting a kit together or buying one whole


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

A vrt can be done on a budget. Just don't expect 500 horsepower..

I've got 2 044s in a surge - about 1000 (whole fuel system with lines)
Custom intercooler with 1000hp core and tial bov - 1000
Tubular manifold with dump and dp - 2500
Vems standalone with harness - 1300
Borg turbo - 600
Injectors - 500
That's not half of it. I'm building a 10 sec street car. 

























You gotta pay to play. Next step is dog gears.. which are 2700, then axles and a twin disk.

Like I said. I built my first kit for really cheap. Did all the fab work myself and made over 400whp. And that was a daily. But chip tunes are... ok. At best. eBay turbos work. I ran them for years and made good power with them. Good luck

Sent from my DL718M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brown Pants (Aug 8, 2016)

Dimmu said:


> A vrt can be done on a budget. Just don't expect 500 horsepower..
> 
> I've got 2 044s in a surge - about 1000 (whole fuel system with lines)
> Custom intercooler with 1000hp core and tial bov - 1000
> ...


Very nice setup and Corrado! 

I'd be more than happy with 300 - 400 hp. I know all about shredding axles, and clutches coming from a TDI. The torque is killer literally, and you get 1/3 of the horsepower, but they are fun and different. Thanks for the luck I am sure I will need it.


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Umm, my wife likes to remind me I'm somewhere between $30,000 - $40,000. I've got another $6k - $8k to go. I think.. lol


----------

